# SPS S7-300 Schulungsrack zu verkaufen



## ChristianRa (26 August 2008)

Moin,

habe hier ein Siemens S7 Schulungsrack zu verkaufen. Folgende Baugruppen sind auf einer Profilschiene installiert. 

-CPU                                315-2AF03-0AB0 315-2DP
-DI16                                321-1BH01-0AA0 24V DC
-DI32                                321-1BL00-0AA0 24VDC
-DO16                              322-1BH01-0AA0 24V DC 0,5A 
-DO32                              322-1BL00-0AA0 24V DC 0,5A
-AI4/AO2x8Bit                   334-0CE01-0AA0 

Alle Baugruppen sind nach vorne rausgeführt und sofort einsatzbereit.
Einziges Manko, der 24V Festspannungsregler hat den Geist aufgeben und wurde durch ein Sitop Power 2 ersetzt. 

Bei Interesse eine PN senden.


----------



## Question_mark (26 August 2008)

*VB oder so ..*

Hallo,

es wäre hilfreich und einem evtl. Verkauf förderlich, wenn Du wenigstens eine ungefähre Preisvorstellung anfügen könntest.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## ChristianRa (27 August 2008)

Denke so an 999€.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Frank (28 August 2008)

Viel Glück!


----------



## ChristianRa (1 September 2008)

*SSV Schulungsrack*

Neuer Preis 899€ :s1:

Gruß Christian


----------



## Stift1802 (3 September 2008)

499  *vde*


----------



## Hannes (5 September 2008)

Biete dir €550!!!
Ist auch eine SW dabei oder geht es da nur um die HW?


----------



## vierlagig (5 September 2008)

kinners, schaut euch das ding nochmal genau an!


----------



## s.leuschke (5 September 2008)

Man sieht, dass es für Schulungszwecke gebaut ist.


----------



## ChristianRa (6 September 2008)

*Verkauft*

das Schöne Teil ist weg


----------

